# pressure cooker



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

anyone use a pressure cooker for fish? how does it come out and keep over time?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I can mullet for hunting season. It keeps very well and is great for a snack. My cousin actually makes fish cakes out of his sometimes. If you need some tips on how to can them give me a shout.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

Scout what is the process for canning mullet? id like to see how that comes out im getting tired of the same old chips on the boat for a snack and am looking for other options on that.

thanks


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Just One Fish (10/17/2007)*anyone use a pressure cooker for fish? how does it come out and keep over time?




http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=215&posts=6


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Alot of different ways that people can them. This is the easiest way to me:

Take several fillets of mullet and add them to about the bottom of the lid line on a mason jar. You can put hot mustard, jalapeno's, hot sauce or nothing at all to them. Do not add water or oil as the mullet will put off enough liquid to keep it moist. Seal the lid with new seals and rings, place in a pressure cooker (don't forget to add water to about halfway up the outside of the jar) and pressure cook for 1 hour. I swear this will be some of the best snack food you will eat out on a fishing trip or hunting. It will beat the hell out of a can of tuna. If you need some help just holler at me and I can walk you through it.


----------

